# Solved: Missing tool bar



## vetteman (Apr 14, 2007)

I just hit internet explorer and my gateway home page came up without the usual favorites/favorites add-on/print/tools etc. Tool Bar. The only bar I have now is the Google tool bar. What happened and how do I get my other tool bar back? Is this a Google trick to make me use their bookmarks and nothing else? I need to get back all my favorites.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

If you right click in a blank area to the right of 'Help" at the top of your browser, you should see a menu that will allow you to select what is displayed on the toolbars.

Raybro


----------



## vetteman (Apr 14, 2007)

The problem is, I no longer have that tool bar either. That one, the one at the top of the page with File /Edit/View etc. went away right after I down loaded the Google tool bar, which was months ago. Its replacement just left yesterday.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

OK, with your browser open, try hitting the F11 key.

Raybro


----------



## vetteman (Apr 14, 2007)

raybro said:


> OK, with your browser open, try hitting the F11 key.
> 
> Raybro


Thanks for the advice. I will keep it on file. I just got back from church and sat down to deal with this computer and lo and behold the bottom tool bar is back. For how long I have no idea. See it pays to go to church.


----------



## naomiscott (Sep 15, 2007)

the same thing happend to me, all i have left is my back/forwards buttons, my adress bar and a search bar for google. i have tried all the things you have suggusted so far but none of them worked..i have no cule what has happend to it. can you please helm me fix this problem?
thanx
Nomes


----------



## naomiscott (Sep 15, 2007)

sorry i miss spelled help. in the message above it reads "can you please helm me fix this problem?"
it is ment to b help not helm
sorry
(but it IS almost 5AM and i have been up most of the night.....)
lol


----------

